# lock for short cafe stops



## DLB (1 Feb 2008)

I came across this lock on wiggle which looked pretty good for when i only want to lock the bike outside a shop/cafe for a couple of minutes. I'm thinking of those lovely long summer rides to come this year.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDeta...dID=5300006185&N=Abus CombiFlex 202 90cm Lock

Any idea if it's any good. Or alternately suggest another of around the same price. One that would fit in a back pocket or saddle bag would be good.


----------



## Tynan (1 Feb 2008)

looks good to me, you know best what risk the lock has to deter


----------



## alicat (1 Feb 2008)

Seems a bit expensive for the level of security the lock can offer and there is no info on how much the lock weighs. Abus also do sturdier locks for about a fiver but you only know how much the neatness of this lock matters to you.


----------



## slow down (1 Feb 2008)

I just carry a cheap cable lock for shop stops (Wiggle do similar for 1/2 the price of the one you're looking at). Plenty long enough to go thorugh the frame, both wheels and a fixed pole. I do have confirmation from my insurers that this is sufficient in the event of a theft - may be worth checking as some insist on approved locks.


----------



## domtyler (1 Feb 2008)

I have that one!  I really like it, "it's full of ABUSey goodness and very small and neat" 

Yeah, it really small, compact but surprisingly tough. I really don't think you could defeat this with bare hands. Any one who had a decent set of wire snips however would be straight through in less than a second. But for cafe stops where the risk is pretty low it's perfect. And it will easily fit into a small saddle bag.


----------



## Tynan (1 Feb 2008)

lets have a link for the ABUS one, need a half decent lock soon but not overly keen on laying out £30 plus, It's going to be left on the rack


----------



## alicat (1 Feb 2008)

Tynan, 

I can't find a link to my £5 Abus lock. I bought it from a motorbike shop. It is sturdier than the combiflex but still only suitable for a cafe stop. If you want something decent you probably are looking at spending more than a fiver.


----------



## RedBike (1 Feb 2008)

I asked a very similar question here
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=8170

Somebody was claiming to be able to break the lock you've linked to with his bare hands. Although nobody recommended a reasonable alternative.


----------



## Tynan (1 Feb 2008)

thinking back, if you're not carrying it around, a proper chain and a proper padlock from a hardware shop are shags cheaper and far more secure as they're all about strong rather than light/pretty/portable/tactile


----------



## HLaB (1 Feb 2008)

I bought a similar type lock Ed Co Op own brand for half price in their sale, £3.95 with similar intentions. I've not used it yet.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Feb 2008)

My own quick stop choice is a Kryptonite cable lock - as I recall it was a £7 ish in one of the Edinbrugh Bike Co-Op sales. It might have been this one although I've a feeling mine is shorter.


----------



## DLB (1 Feb 2008)

looking further this looks more secure and not too heavy and it comes with a bracket to attach to the bike. might be good. decisions, decisions.....

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDeta...guard Onguard Doberman Combo 185cm Cable Lock


----------



## Danny (1 Feb 2008)

That definitely looks more secure. However some years ago when I was a youth worker, I remember one of the lads on the estate I worked on demonstrating how he could crack a combination lock in seconds - though the lock in question may have only had three dials and the one on Wiggle has four.


----------



## DLB (1 Feb 2008)

Dannyg said:


> That definitely looks more secure. However some years ago when I was a youth worker, I remember one of the lads on the estate I worked on demonstrating how he could crack a combination lock in seconds - though the lock in question may have only had three dials and the one on Wiggle has four.



That's quite worrying. i wonder how he could do that??


----------



## Danny (1 Feb 2008)

Practice unfortunately!

He was a useful contact though - when a friend had her bike nicked he managed to recover the frame, though minus most of the parts.


----------



## Cheddar George (1 Feb 2008)

I have the Abus lock, quick and easy to use when you are just nipping into a shop or sitting in a cafe looking at the bike through the window. Most the places i stop don't have proper "tooled up" villains wandering the streets, just the normal "yoofs" who would fancy a quick joy ride on a road bike.

When i was a kid (lates 70's/early 80's) we could all crack the cheap combination locks, you just had to flex the barrel and as you rotated to the correct number on each dial you could feel it give slightly. I don't think this method would work on most of the modern versions.


----------



## davidwalton (1 Feb 2008)

One thing to remember: Your Cycle insurance will not pay up if you either don't have the minimum standard lock they require and agreed to use, or none at all.

Better locks are heavier, but I would rather carry a little extra weight and make my bike a little safer, than spend £200 plus on insurance that won't pay up because I took a risk.


----------



## yello (1 Feb 2008)

I have a short cable lock that I use for the quick stop scenario. It fits neatly in my saddle pack taking up bugger all space. Quite frankly, a well aimed fart would quite probably break it but I guess it stops the opportunist theft.


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2008)

Considering most bikes at 'cafe' stops aren't locked.....anything is better than nothing....


----------



## DLB (1 Feb 2008)

davidwalton said:


> One thing to remember: Your Cycle insurance will not pay up if you either don't have the minimum standard lock they require and agreed to use, or none at all.
> 
> Better locks are heavier, but I would rather carry a little extra weight and make my bike a little safer, than spend £200 plus on insurance that won't pay up because I took a risk.




Good point - i'll check with my insurance and if the lock is ok i'll get the abus one as it looks good, is small, and two of you nice chaps say it does a good job for cafe stops.

thanks for all the comments


----------



## Keith Oates (1 Feb 2008)

I think for a 'cafe stop' situation the lock looks good, whether it's worth the price depends on how much you prize your bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abitrary (1 Feb 2008)

I bought a bell 6 foot Bell cable lock from ASDA the other day for £2.89.

That is cheap cosmetic security to me, and I refuse to pay any more for that.

If the bike is out of sight for a long time then I use a decent u-lock.


----------



## DLB (1 Feb 2008)

i prize my bikes highly, but they are not worth more than £300 each. For a 2 minute shop stop i think that i will chance these lower range locks. If the bike gets nicked then i'll put it down to bad luck. How many thieves with cutters are likely to pass my bike in the 2 mins it is outside the shop? i don't think it's many at all. If i'm back on teh forum in the summer saying how sad i am as my bikes been nicked then you can say how wrong i was...

(i just hope i don't hear those words.....)


----------



## Dave5N (2 Feb 2008)

davidwalton said:


> One thing to remember: Your Cycle insurance will not pay up if you either don't have the minimum standard lock they require and agreed to use, or none at all.
> 
> Better locks are heavier, but I would rather carry a little extra weight and make my bike a little safer, than spend £200 plus on insurance that won't pay up because I took a risk.



Carry a toe strap, sit by the window. Be prepared to hit a low life. If you're too slow/unlucky, lie to the insurers.

Chances are they lied to you first.


----------



## davidwalton (2 Feb 2008)

There is
http://www.cyclesportsuk.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=3941&cPath=51
which is listed as Silver Secure standard.

A little pricey for what it is though, but hugely better than a sub £10 lock I would have thought.


----------



## Joe (3 Feb 2008)

I occasionaly just leave it unlocked, if I'm feeling brave. The eye starts twitching when the person in front starts umming and arring over what to get


----------



## punkypossum (3 Feb 2008)

davidwalton said:


> There is
> http://www.cyclesportsuk.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=3941&cPath=51
> which is listed as Silver Secure standard.
> 
> A little pricey for what it is though, but hugely better than a sub £10 lock I would have thought.



A _little_ pricey???


----------



## davidwalton (3 Feb 2008)

punkypossum said:


> A _little_ pricey???



I have spent a lot more than that on my locks.

How much is your bike worth?


----------



## DLB (3 Feb 2008)

davidwalton said:


> I have spent a lot more than that on my locks.
> 
> How much is your bike worth?



Mine are worth £300 each new. How much are yours worth David??

Remember this is for a lock for a 2 min shop stop, not an hour long park in the centre of town. For the second, i would use my onguard pitbull lock


----------



## davidwalton (3 Feb 2008)

DLB said:


> Mine are worth £300 each new. How much are yours worth David??
> 
> Remember this is for a lock for a 2 min shop stop, not an hour long park in the centre of town. For the second, i would use my onguard pitbull lock



Inc all extras, around £2700.

Unfortunately, it is that extremely short stop that seems insignificant as a theft risk when the bike goes.

However, given I have no concern about weight of the bike within reason, I would rather carry a couple of gold Secure Standard locks and use them all the time. My Insurance will require me to use at least one Gold Secure lock any way.


----------



## DLB (3 Feb 2008)

davidwalton said:


> Inc all extras, around £2700.
> 
> Unfortunately, it is that extremely short stop that seems insignificant as a theft risk when the bike goes.
> 
> However, given I have no concern about weight of the bike within reason, I would rather carry a couple of gold Secure Standard locks and use them all the time. My Insurance will require me to use at least one Gold Secure lock any way.



£2700??????

My car's barely worth that!

I guess if my (bike) were worth that i'd carry 2 decent u locks like you

I'm wondering at the mo whether to buy this one which is a little heavier but has had good reviews..

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19088

Or i could get the bordo which also got a reasonable review in C+ last year but is LESS secure than the mini pitbull and is 3 times the price. It does look funky tho...


----------



## davidwalton (3 Feb 2008)

DLB said:


> £2700??????
> 
> My car's barely worth that!
> 
> ...



Never use 2 of the same type of lock. If someone is tooled up to break that type, than having 2 of the same isn't going to help much (especially if it only takes 10 seconds to break).

Have a U lock and a Cable/Chain lock, then they have to be tooled up for 2 types.

Yes, I have the order invoice for my bike on my desk currently. Total of £2,683.00. Includes things like fairing, panniers, racks, pedals, upgrade gearing, etc, etc, etc. See http://www.bikefix.co.uk/index.php?...b7bf&get_ol_id=4&get_gl_id=7&get_sgl_id=18#a7 go the quote page and see how quickly the price goes up with upgrades and options.


----------



## DLB (3 Feb 2008)

a recumbent!! For £2700. Didn't realise they could be that expensive.

They look wierd to ride. Reminds me of the sinclair C5. Looks comfortable tho - more so than my saddle. And the chain 'run' is rather strange also. Doesn't it make a noise?


----------



## davidwalton (3 Feb 2008)

DLB said:


> a recumbent!! For £2700. Didn't realise they could be that expensive.
> 
> They look wierd to ride. Reminds me of the sinclair C5. Looks comfortable tho - more so than my saddle. And the chain 'run' is rather strange also. Doesn't it make a noise?



Yes, they cost lots. Mainly because the manufacturing unit costs are much higher than standard DF bikes. If I had loads of money, I would of gone for highest spec, and upgrades, with a cost of well over £3500. Not rich though 

I can't ride a DF bike as my spine won't allow it any more. I can lay back and pedal though, so the Recumbent is ideal.

Yes, very comfortable and no comparison to a DF bike.

Why should it be noisey? Same mechanics as a DF bike, just with a longer chain.


----------



## DLB (3 Feb 2008)

davidwalton said:


> Why should it be noisey? Same mechanics as a DF bike, just with a longer chain.



it looks from the pic that the chain goes through a tube?? It certainly doesn't look straight!! though this might cause some noise, unless there are cogs it goes round that i can't see?


----------



## davidwalton (3 Feb 2008)

DLB said:


> it looks from the pic that the chain goes through a tube?? It certainly doesn't look straight!! though this might cause some noise, unless there are cogs it goes round that i can't see?



There is a cog under the seat. Routing of chain through the top tubes is fairly straight, and no noise that I wouldn't expect from any bike. It is only the top chain that is working. Return chain is not under any stress, so doesn't need to be straight.

Tubes also provide a lot of protection for the chain.


----------



## punkypossum (4 Feb 2008)

davidwalton said:


> I have spent a lot more than that on my locks.
> 
> How much is your bike worth?



I meant for a silver rated one...you can get others with the same rating considerably cheaper...my gold u-lock/cable combi was only £35!


----------



## davidwalton (4 Feb 2008)

punkypossum said:


> I meant for a silver rated one...you can get others with the same rating considerably cheaper...my gold u-lock/cable combi was only £35!



Yes, but everyone seemed to want a lock that did an OK job AND weighed nothing, AND was small, AND.........etc. Features rather than security.


----------

